# Fluval Flora Small History Before I Move!



## T3Knical5urg3 (May 16, 2012)

I have been playing with planted tanks on and off for the last couple of years with few tanks I could call successes. I have finally created a tank that I truly am proud of. Now this is no experts tank, but whenever I look over at it it puts a smile on my face. I has been running for about a year, but only started to 'come into itself' when I planted the crypts.

A Short History:
First thing was first; where to put the tank. I decided it would sit nicely between these two 'stick vases' on a cheap stand picked up from the good will. It would sit approximately the same height as my TV and had a nice pocket for all the wiring and CO2 equipment. The two Fluval lights give off plenty of light for the setup.








I started out the tank with an attempt at a carpet of HC and a piece of Manzanita wood for the focal point.








The HC grew in nicely, but I began having some major algea issue, and it started to make the tank look junky. HC began dieing off from being chocked out by the algae. (Sorry for the poor picture).








I ripped out the HC and figured I would try some DHG. I also removed the wood because it had too much going on for such a small tank. The DHG grew in fairly nicely, but now that ugly background of ludwigia was showing! At some point it was nice and lush, but after a trim and replant most of it died leaving a horrible skeleton of itself. On a funny note, a small piece of HC remained in the gravel and that has slowly spread under the DHG to cover nearly a quarter of the tank.








I decided to try some crypts in its place and boy did I make a good decision! They have come in wonderfully and really added a nice backdrop to the tank.








Now I will be taking this tank in its current condition to our new home so hopefully it will remain as enjoyable as it has in the new place!








I really want to try to keep a journal of the evolution of the tank as I finally feel someone may get some joy out of it. I plan on bringing the DSLR home from work to get some decent pictures of the tank in its current condition and then what happens after the big move!


----------



## Alaskan Fishface (Feb 16, 2013)

I like the Crypts as well! Best of luck with your move!


----------



## JaysTanks (Dec 21, 2012)

Great tank! What kind of crypts are those?


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

What a journey! I think your tank looked great from the start.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice! That driftwood is sweet!


----------



## T3Knical5urg3 (May 16, 2012)

They are wendtii "green" crypts.

Thanks everyone for the positive comments!


----------



## PinkRasbora (Jan 22, 2005)

Nice tank, I like seeing the different styles you have put it thru. Nice house too. I wanna live in the woods


----------

